# Anonymous hackers take down Vatican site



## raborban (Feb 8, 2012)

The main website of the Vatican was inaccessible Wednesday after what appears to have been an attack by malicious hackers claiming to be affiliated with the Anonymous hacking collective.

An Associated Press story in USA Today quoted Vatican spokesman the Rev. Federico Lombardi as confirming the site's unavailability but declining to comment on the likely source of the problem.

The Vatican could not be reached for comment at deadline.

Full story: http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...ng_to_be_from_Anonymous_take_out_Vatican_site


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

don't get those guys. What, precisely, will that accomplish? Aside from publicity, that is.


----------



## SheldonCooperPhD (Mar 10, 2012)

They are sick of the government, they are trying to make their point by attacking websites, same with Lulz Security, by taking out the CIA website, and Anonymous's attack on the FBI and Department of Justice when Megaupload was shut down for Conspiracy to commit Copyright Infringement, This one is probably in outrage against the recent arrest of 6 people believed to be involved with Anonymous and Lulz Security (LulzSec) which you can read about on the FBI website here: http://www.fbi.gov/losangeles/press...1-intrusion-of-sony-pictures-computer-systems


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

doesn't matter who they are sick off, they are totally going about this the wrong way.


----------



## SheldonCooperPhD (Mar 10, 2012)

Eh, they have the right to their opinion I suppose, can't REALLY complain, the only thing they did that bothered most people was the Sony attacks,


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

They have the right to their opinion, but that doesn't give them the right to commit acts of electronic vandalism against other people's property.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> They have the right to their opinion, but that doesn't give them the right to commit acts of electronic vandalism against other people's property


You try telling the FBI/Homeland security that if you try taking your PC into the States


----------



## sportzriter13 (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't say I am surprised. Agreed that there are better ways, but then again...who is getting more attention? What they are doing is really effective at getting a point across.



DaveBurnett said:


> You try telling the FBI/Homeland security that if you try taking your PC into the States


what happened?!?!?!?!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

They tore it apart and confiscated the disk.

When I eventually got the disk back, it had been wiped. No explanation, apology, or compensation offered. Wisely I left a back-up at home, but my business trip was totally wasted.


----------

